# Update on Karma



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

*‎"Karma" - Shamrock Arrow Fund -Dog thrown away in white sealed trash bag on the side of the road! Update : Look at Karma now ! This 3.4 lb. baby is learning to walk with a sling after multiple breaks to pelvic region. He is on strict crate rest - only up to use the bathroom. It is amazing that after the blood , urine, flea nests with hundreds of fleas , feces and parasites are washed of of this tiny baby what was underneath... We are still looking for who did this criminal act !!!! He also had internal parasites . Radiographs will be re-done Wednesday to see if all is staying in place to fuse and heal on it's own. We pray surgery is not required . Please donate if you can to The Shamrock Arrow Fund- go to www.shamrockpets.com and CLICK ON THE SHAMROCK ARROW FUND ICON FOR IT TO GO TO THE PROPER ACCOUNT TO HELP THIS BABY . Many thanks to the good people in this community that help our mission to help these forgotten angels ... A heartfelt thanks to all ! ~Rebecca~Shamrock Arrow Fund~*


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I hope Karma heals quicly, finds a forever home, and the criminals responsible for his pain and suffering get theirs!


----------



## Just A Girl (Oct 13, 2012)

I hope karma finds the sorry excuses for human beings that did this to this little guy! Makes me sick to my heart. :crying:

Glad he's getting the care he needs & I hope all further blood tests are negative & the x-rays show that he's healing properly! I'm sure someone will rescue him & love him forever! :heart:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh that sweet baby! I pray for him that everything heals properly and that everything else is OK, and that he finds a forever loving hone .


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Please God he will get well soon ,find a loving home so life can be happy for him once more.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

All innocent souls have a second chance at life and Karma is one of those. He looks like such a sweet little boy that wouldn't hurt a fly. May those who endangered him be brought to justice and may Karma fully heal and find his dream home! :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yes I shared this on FB - sooo sad and what a story!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Those sick so called humans that can do this are heartless. It kills me to see this happen to innocent animals. I do believe in karma and hopefully right now these people are getting what they deserve. She looks so precious and I pray for her to heal without having to endure more surgery. I will be happy to make a donation. Please keep up posted on how she is doing.


----------

